# Sdr map &design roading v 6.5



## lemos2006 (7 مارس 2010)

برنامج sdr map & design 6.5 للتحميل


----------



## lemos2006 (7 مارس 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0zioojmzygz/SDR_WINXP.rar


----------



## lemos2006 (7 مارس 2010)

بعد فك الضغط ستجد ملفين قم بوضعهم علي ال c ثم افتح فولدر ال map sys ستجد ملف اسمة sdr map .dat قم بوضع اختصار لة علي سطح المكتب وابدا بالعمل علي البرنامج


----------



## mostafammy (7 مارس 2010)

ياريت يا اخى lemos2006 كتب شرح للبرنامج 
وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علياء على حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

ياريت فعلا لو هناك بعض الشرح 
او الارشاد عن كتاب أو ملف تم تصميمه بالفعل بواسطة البرنامج
وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## علياء على حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

lemos2006 قال:


> بعد فك الضغط ستجد ملفين قم بوضعهم علي ال c ثم افتح فولدر ال map sys ستجد ملف اسمة sdr map .dat قم بوضع اختصار لة علي سطح المكتب وابدا بالعمل علي البرنامج


 تصحيح بسيط
الملف اسمه
sdrmap.bat


----------



## علياء على حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

وجدت بعد البحث على منتدانا الغالى بعض الشروحات بذات الموضوع 
وهذا رابط للموضوع للتسهيل على الاعضاء 
وفقكم الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136634.html


----------



## lemos2006 (8 مارس 2010)

البرنامج غني جدا بالمعلومات وبة خصائص غير موجودة باي برنامج مساحي اخر مثل تقسيم الاراضي ومعالجة الارصاد المرفوعة مساحيا باكواد وايضا رغم انة من البرامج القديمة جدا بة خاصية تصميم الطرق واخراجها في شيتات بالاضافة لعمل المعالجة للارصاد وسهولة استكشاف الاخطاء الموجودة بالارصاد وعمل ميزانيات شبكية وكنتور ومقاطع طولية وعرضية وغيرها من الخصائص الهامة وان شاء الله سابدا بعمل شرح فيديو للبرنامج قريبا


----------



## lemos2006 (10 مارس 2010)

*اليكم رابط الدرس الاول ولاتنسونا من دعائكم
http://www.mediafire.com/file/joymmbjhymy/lesson 1.rar*​


----------



## alhmadi (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
هل البرنامج متوافق مع الفستا
والوندوز 7


----------



## lemos2006 (10 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز alhmadi البرنامج متوافق مع windows xp فقط


----------



## toposlim (22 مايو 2011)

هل يوجد حل لكي يشتغل علي ونداوز7


----------



## mostafammy (23 مايو 2011)

اتمنى ان اجد حلا لتشغيل البرنامج على ويندوز 7


----------



## salah05 (25 مايو 2011)

ارجو كتاب فى مساحه تقسيم الاراضى


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير 
موضوعك اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## MOAIYED (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي فؤاد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

فين يا اخ لملموم بقية الشرح


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه لما بصدر كنتور بيطلعلي الكنتور 2d وكمان ارتفاع الخط بصفر ومش في مكانه


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اله الا الله 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## اياد محمد طلعت (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هو فين الرابط اصلا


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل هل ممكن تعيد رفعه مرة اخري و جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## اعجال (22 فبراير 2019)

مشكورين على الفائدة ،هل البرنامج لازال رابطه موجود على المنتدى ام لا؟نرجوا الافادة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 مارس 2019)

ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظ…ظٹط¯ظٹط§ ظپط§ظٹط± ظ„ط§ طھظپطھط* ظ„ظˆ ط§ظ…ظƒظ† ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ط§ط®ط±ظٹ .... ط´ظƒط±ط§ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ‡ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¦ط¹


----------

